# Newly initiated



## bro.bry (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi, I was  newly initiated last month for EA at Allen lodge Texas and I'm glad to be here.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 17, 2016)

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## bro.bry (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 17, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## bro.bry (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks for welcoming me bro.warrior and bro. Dfrey


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jul 17, 2016)

bro.bry said:


> Hi, I was  newly initiated last month for EA at Allen lodge Texas and I'm glad to be here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


Welcome to the boards  and to the fraternity


----------



## Bloke (Jul 18, 2016)

bro.bry said:


> Hi, I was  newly initiated last month for EA at Allen lodge Texas and I'm glad to be here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


Welcome from Australia


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 19, 2016)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 21, 2016)

Welcome


----------

